# Reptile radiator



## simon4snakes (May 11, 2021)

Does anyone know if a 75-80w radiator/heatpanal would heat sufficiently a 4x2x2? I've a redtail cross and it needs high humidity not blistering temps.ive heard mixed things but considering buying one or even a 120w radiator,basically anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

It should do yes. I use them in 4x2x2 vivs and they work fine, but i have lots of vivs in a room, so ambient is higher.


----------



## BenG (Jun 9, 2012)

I use them in all mine, Habistat and Reptirad versions.


----------



## simon4snakes (May 11, 2021)

So what wattages is best for a 4x2x2? And thanks for your replies


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

simon4snakes said:


> So what wattages is best for a 4x2x2? And thanks for your replies


None of us can tell you as it depends (as already remarked) on the ambient temperature in the room the viv is kept in. But I would always suggest going higher as it means the heater doesn't have to work as hard to maintain temperature when the thermostat is calling for heat. Poor analogy but consider a 125cc and a 250cc motorbike. Both can do 70mph, but the 125 will be flat out to maintain that speed.


----------



## Elly66 (Feb 27, 2021)

Been looking at these radiators myself and wondering if they're better than ceramic heaters, especially in bigger vivs?


----------



## BenG (Jun 9, 2012)

Elly66 said:


> Been looking at these radiators myself and wondering if they're better than ceramic heaters, especially in bigger vivs?


I changed all mine from white python ceramics to the radiators. Did a bit of a review on You Tube, also the new Reptirad which I really like, they also do different sizes which is great.


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

BenG said:


> I changed all mine from white python ceramics to the radiators. Did a bit of a review on You Tube, also the new Reptirad which I really like, they also do different sizes which is great.


Wow, for me that would be a costly exercise - £90 a pop !!! - wouldn't get much change out of a grand to do my 10 vivs. But they are out of stock of all products other than the 80w, including the guards.


----------



## BenG (Jun 9, 2012)

Yep, £90 is a fair whack. A few of mine use Habistat and I managed to buy most of those for around £40. I also use HEKA which work really well and pretty good value at around £50 for 70W I use these on seven of my vivs, IMCages sell them from their website and a shipment is done every Monday I think to UK on their products. It is the standard panel they put in their vivs so used by a lot of people.


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

I only use the habistat reptile rad ones, which are approx £75. In large vivs I use 2 if needed. 

Some of them I have had running for like 10 years, so yes the price is high but they tend to last. Have to remember as well though that they don't need a separate fitting like a ceramic bulb, just some cheap screws.


----------



## NickN (11 mo ago)

For those using radiators for snakes, do you also use basking bulbs for light and heat during the day, or just a UV or LED source and the radiator does all heat needed 24/7?


----------



## BenG (Jun 9, 2012)

NickN said:


> For those using radiators for snakes, do you also use basking bulbs for light and heat during the day, or just a UV or LED source and the radiator does all heat needed 24/7?


I use White Python LEDs for my snakes, I have a pair of snakes coming that I will use infrared heating and UVB though so does depend on species. I have my radiators on all the time but on a thermostat so I can drop the temps at night on some of the vivs (again species specific)


----------



## Elly66 (Feb 27, 2021)

NickN said:


> For those using radiators for snakes, do you also use basking bulbs for light and heat during the day, or just a UV or LED source and the radiator does all heat needed 24/7?


If I went with the radiators, I'd still use a uva/uvb bulb. I use them so the snakes get exposure to uva/uvb, which helps health wise, especially with the skeleton. My Royal Python viv has a ceramic heater and a low watt uva/uvb bulb, but my corn snake viv has a high watt uva/uvb bulb as it provides the heat as well (no heat at night for corns). 
I'm a great believer in providing uva/uvb for reptiles and would only not use if I had a nocturnal reptile or one where it would actually be detrimental to their health.


----------



## BenG (Jun 9, 2012)

Elly66 said:


> If I went with the radiators, I'd still use a uva/uvb bulb. I use them so the snakes get exposure to uva/uvb, which helps health wise, especially with the skeleton. My Royal Python viv has a ceramic heater and a low watt uva/uvb bulb, but my corn snake viv has a high watt uva/uvb bulb as it provides the heat as well (no heat at night for corns).
> I'm a great believer in providing uva/uvb for reptiles and would only not use if I had a nocturnal reptile or one where it would actually be detrimental to their health.


Isn't your Ball Python nocturnal?


----------



## tizzy0462 (Jan 19, 2021)

simon4snakes said:


> Does anyone know if a 75-80w radiator/heatpanal would heat sufficiently a 4x2x2? I've a redtail cross and it needs high humidity not blistering temps.ive heard mixed things but considering buying one or even a 120w radiator,basically anyone have any suggestions?


Hi get 100w pulse heater,your better off buying this instead of 75/80 W as you can run them on half power n making sure you can get wat heat you need if you find its not powerful enough, I have 2 vivs 4by2by2 n this is enough for my python n columbian rainbow boa, hope this helps you.


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

NickN said:


> For those using radiators for snakes, do you also use basking bulbs for light and heat during the day, or just a UV or LED source and the radiator does all heat needed 24/7?


Depends on species/viv size/location/ambient room temps, for some I use the radiator just as background heat at night with a halogen on at day time. Others it is the main heat sources, sometimes on all the time and sometimes only at night, again depending on species housed and location.


----------



## Elly66 (Feb 27, 2021)

BenG said:


> Isn't your Ball Python nocturnal?


Royal Pythons are more likely to hunt at night in the wild. However, you'll also find them basking in the sun, so not truly nocturnal.


----------

